# thread, post count



## Kirk (Feb 3, 2003)

The number of threads and posts "since your last visit!" go from
0, and get bumped by hitting refresh.  I've seen it happen OFTEN.
I've seen it bump up to 3 times, and then when you click on 'view
new posts' .. it comes up with nothing.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 3, 2003)

I'll be honest.... that parts not the greatest bit of code. 
Its got some, 'specialness', relating to cookies, timezones, and moodswings I think.

I'll do some digging and see if I can tweak it.

:asian:


----------



## Kirk (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'll be honest.... that parts not the greatest bit of code.
> Its got some, 'specialness', relating to cookies, timezones, and moodswings I think.
> 
> ...



Don't bust your hump.   I can live with it.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *I'll be honest.... that parts not the greatest bit of code.
> Its got some, 'specialness', relating to cookies, timezones, and moodswings I think.
> 
> ...





Mood swings, hmmm maybe if you bought the code some flowers or chocolate it would help?

Just a tought


----------

